# Show Name Help?



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm trying to come up with a show name for my black male standard poodle! I half think I decide on something then flip flop.
I'm looking for something elegant or regal, not silly or cute. I'd love for a show name that I can pull his regular name from, but it's not necessary.

Some names on my list
The King of Rohan (Theoden)
Adonis
Atonement

Wow, my list is shorter than I thought haha.
I've thought about trying to pull words from other languages (such as love= amour) but can't find something that I like yet.
Any ideas?! He won't be born for about a month or more (depends on if I get a pup from the next litter or one after that) so I got some time but want to give myself time to think it over and really be happy with it.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm french canadian, so here are some names with " amour "

- Mon bel amour
- Toujours l'amour
- Roi de l'amour
- Mon seul amour

Let me know if you want another theme in french !


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Sounds like your pup will be born close to the same time as mine! I'm not wanting to show anymore, though, so I'll share some of my names with you.
I kept back the possibilities for my silver boy! 

I've been collecting names for many years, I used to register my entire litter of Scotties, after a couple of people named their pups really awful names. These are off my 3 page list of faves, unfortunately most are for girls since I rarely kept a dog.

My first Scottie Showdog was named Braveheart, so some of my early names follow that.

Ok, here goes:

Brave Spirit
Renegade Heart
Nightshade
Royal Velours
Vive Le Roi
Crown Royal
Casino Royale
Royal Dream
Strike it Rich
Night Owl
Royal Sunset


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I like Mon Seul Amour, Atonement, and Renegade especially for a black male.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

sidewinder said:


> I kept back the possibilities for my silver boy!


I can't wait to hear what you name him!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Your mentor/breeder can help you there. He or she may have some naming conventions or themes they suggest. I've seen song titles, quotes, expressions, movie titles... My Poodle crush, Ricky, is "The Big Tease". I like Theoden Lord of the Mark because it sounds strong. Lord of the Rings has probably been taken....


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I once knew a Black Cairn named 'Judge' who's full name was "Judgement Days Dark Angel" I always thought that was very dramatic name for such a little happy dog! LOL!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

"The Big Tease", good one!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

A black Toy named "Small Dark and Handsome" made me smile


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Rock n roll songs too "Piece of My Heart", "After Midnight", "Light My Fire", "Dance To The Music"


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys! Some great ideas! Have added some names to my list!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

While I know it can be nice to have the registered name have a relationship to the call name it isn't necessary for it to do so. Lily is registered as (kennel name)'s Lily (my last name). Javelin is registered as Madela's Black Moon Rising. I had a conversation with his breeder about that idea and she really liked it. He is black and his mom's call name is Luna and we hope he is a rising star!

Whatever you pick as a registered name, for a house/call name I like two syllables ending with a vowel sound. We often call Javelin Javvy and Peeves is often Peevesy.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Ya, Like I said, it's not necessary, but in a perfect world I would like to. I have had a couple horses with barn names that came from their show names and a couple that didn't, but it's nice when it works together.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I've been thinking on a name but I can't decide if it makes sense for a male
Gentleman's Envy

Does it work for a boy because other gentleman are envious of what my boy has/is
Or does it not work for a boy because gentleman and envious because they don't have a great girl? If you get what I'm trying to say?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mysticrealm said:


> I've been thinking on a name but I can't decide if it makes sense for a male
> Gentleman's Envy
> 
> Does it work for a boy because other gentleman are envious of what my boy has/is
> Or does it not work for a boy because gentleman and envious because they don't have a great girl? If you get what I'm trying to say?


It sounds to me like someone who frequents strip clubs IMHO.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

If I ever have a black male (poodle, lab or dane) he'll be registered as kennel name's Man In Black, call name Cash. My last Dane was Divine Acres Riddle Me This, call name Riddle. If I end up with another harlequin (white with torn black patches) dane he'll be kennel name's Tell Me What You See, call name Rorschach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

here's an off the wall concoction: gentlemen's top hat. call name: astaire.


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

I wanted to do color related for Seamus so his name is Minuet's Sing Sing Silver Blue.

We picked a call name first and didn't care that it wasn't going to match up. For the most part no one is going to notice but you. 

But if he were mine. I would name him Kennel name's Ranger of the North. Call name, Strider.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm not sure the call name needs to be in there but like you say nice if it is, I also like that a call name is implied as in "Dime a Dance" call name Tango.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. It's so hard to choose. I want something really elegant and yet manly at the same time.
I really like Gentleman's Envy but if you google that it does come up with a bunch of strip clubs.



PoodleDreaming said:


> But if he were mine. I would name him Kennel name's Ranger of the North. Call name, Strider.


Well... that might be confusing as my mini poo's name is Stryder!

Can anyone think of any names with Gentleman in them. Gentleman's Top Hat is creative but not quite suiting my fancy.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Gentlemen's Club (if you like the strip club thing :lol: j/k)
Officer and a Gentleman
Distinguished Gentleman
The Merry Gentleman
Modern Gentleman
Always a Gentleman
Gentleman at Arms
The Gentleman Pirate


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Noble Gentleman (call name Noble)

Always a Gentleman


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

here's a strip club worthy one: gentlemen prefer blondes! :aetsch:


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. Noble Gentleman and Always a Gentleman are nice. Here is another long list I've added 

Gentleman's Style
In Fashion
Forbidden Love
Exuberant Beauty
Immortal Beauty
Aquiver

And then these words to try to form a name from
Silhouette
intrique
Illicit
Epiphany
Luminescent
Folie

This is so hard
Maybe Luminescent Rain


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

english gentleman - darcy.


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

I think it helps if you know what your call name is going to be before deciding on a registered name. I love the naming part of registered dogs. My boy, whom has yet to come home is Versace, my plan was to name him "Gianni's Designs of Via Della Spiga" but he is a CKC dog who has different naming regulations, so I named him "Gianni's Passion for Fashion", my girl Xena is "Journeys of a Warrior Princess". 

Since you like Rohan, for example;
"Legend of Korra" or "Mystic Knight of Tir Na Nog" or "Dragon Prince of Rawn"


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

You may have a problem with number of letters allowed but her are a few.
Gentleman of distinction 
Legacy of a gentleman
Conduct of a gentleman 
Making of a gentleman 
An honourable gentleman
Code of a gentleman 
Definition of a gentleman


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I thought I had some good ones. Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Gentlemen Never Tell, call him Petite Mort

:blush:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Kennel name 'A Gentleman's Choice' 
Kennel name 'Black Jack's Gentleman' .... call name 'Jack'
Kennel name 'She wants a Gentleman' ...... call name 'S.W.A.G'


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> I thought I had some good ones. Good luck, whatever you decide.


I did like always a gentleman.

I like gentleman's choice too, though again it may be a name for a girl (or a gay dog haha)

I like the Darcy name, but just leaving it at Mr. Darcy than english gentleman (I know I said gentleman names!)

Thanks guys. I've been crazy busy but I like all the ideas!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Kennel name 'A Gentleman's Choice'
> Kennel name 'Black Jack's Gentleman' .... call name 'Jack'
> Kennel name 'She wants a Gentleman' ...... call name 'S.W.A.G'


This reminds me of a funny from years ago, I was showing my Aussie and we were all standing ringside waiting our turn. A really nice lady had her red merle, Jack. As is the custom, we were wearing dresses and hose, Jack jumped up on her. Without thinking, she bellowed his name and the word "off!" Everyone stopped and stared, you could hear a pin drop, then the giggles started. It took her a moment to figure out what she had just yelled. Lol
I love the name Jack, but have decided never to name a dog that, just because that is something I will end up doing, too. ?

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

I enjoyed this thread, we should help people name their dogs more often, its fun!

I think my #1 favorite name suggestion was "Always A Gentleman".


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Right now I feel I'm between
King of Rohan - Theoden
Mr. Darcy - Darcy
Always a Gentleman - Darcy
Atonement - Tallis

I think I'm maybe leaning towards Mr. Darcy. It's a bit shorter which I think is nice. It's simple, yet elegant. Darcy isn't a super unique and interesting call name, but it's not bad. I do like the call name Tallis (which is a last name for some of the characters in the movie Atonement)and as we have all said, the call name doesn't need to match.
But it's making me think to lean more to Atonement... sigh.


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm a Shakespeare fan. Name him Othello.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm liking Atonement you could call him Tony. I'm not sure how I'd work it into a registered name... I'm going to think on it. 

Hazel's registered name is "It's Slavic for Butterfly" and her call name is Hazel. "It's Slavic for Butterfly" is a bit of an name nerd inside joke with my sisters. Her call name I picked based on her color and follows a bit of a "name them for their color theme" we seem to have accidentally started.

I had a toy poo many many years ago and he was registered as "Kennel's Silver Sliver" and I called him Tinsel. 

My poodle crush from many many many years ago was a striking white male named "Whisper Wind on a Carousel" called Charlie. I love how fun and whimsical his name is/was to say!

I think if I had a black dog I'd name him something including Monkspade and call him Monk. A Monkspade is a Kung Fu weapon and a spade is black. 

At the zoo we overheard a mom call her son "Bullfrog" I came so very very close to asking her if his name was, by chance, Jeremiah but chickened out. I'd absolutely use that combination on a dog!! (Who am I kidding! I'd use it on a kid!!)


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

For Atonement, that would be all it is. Just "Kennel Name's Atonement" but I'm not a fan of Tony at all (and that is the name I came up with when trying to find a name from Atonement) which is why I was going with Tallis instead. But now that I think about it "Kennel Name's Atonement" maybe sounds too much like the "Kennel" needs to atone for something?
It's hard to find an elegant or regal name while still not being cheese-y. Some of the names I've thought of have been a bit cheese-y I think.


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

itzmeigh said:


> I'm liking Atonement you could call him Tony. I'm not sure how I'd work it into a registered name... I'm going to think on it.
> 
> Hazel's registered name is "It's Slavic for Butterfly" and her call name is Hazel. "It's Slavic for Butterfly" is a bit of an name nerd inside joke with my sisters. Her call name I picked based on her color and follows a bit of a "name them for their color theme" we seem to have accidentally started.
> 
> ...


good stories!
Now I have to google the word for butterfly in Slavic.


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Tony Atonement has a nice ring to it!


Maybe go with a religious theme call name to go with Atonement?

Angel
Saint Darcy


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Continuing the religious theme...

Dominus
Mea Culpa


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys. 
I managed to add another name to my list
"Who Painted the Moon"
I wouldn't pull a call name from there. 

I'm not religious at all so I would lean away from religious names. Even though I like the sound of "Grace Like Rain" it's got too much religious connection for me to feel comfortable using it.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

"It's Slavic for Butterfly" doesn't really have anything to do with the actual Slavic word for butterfly. Which is how it came to be Hazel's registered name. Basically it is a sarcastic retort used when someone names their child some mixed up jumble of letters and tries to claim it has some deep meaning. There are a couple of names where people credit them to being of a different language's origin when they not. While picking a name for Hazle my sisters and I would talk about her in text as ISFB and I just had to stick with it. Her breeder didn't make me use her kennel name since she is limited registration. 


I LOVE "Who Painted the Moon". After the song "Who Painted the Moon Black"? You could call him Midnight or night. Or work off the idea of dark night (black moon meaning the moon in the new moon phase...)


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I was googling beautiful song titles and Who painted the moon black came up. I loved it but didn't feel the 'black' fit as I would like. Made it a bit long and black is a bit of a harsh sounding word. I then googled and there is a song called who painted the moon so I thought that that would work! I haven't yet found a call name to pull from it that I like totally but I will think on it!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

So a possible call name I came up with is Solaire. Which I think is french for Solar. Has a bit more style...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

LOVE "Who Painted The Moon"!!!!!! Why couldn't you just call him 'Painter' it's a perfect two syllable dog name!!!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Painter isn't quite doing it for me. I'm so bloody picky about dog names!! I could think about Artist? That's sorta cute.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

"Artist" is good! You could even say it with the long E sound to give it some 'panache!' Or use a famous artist's name for a call name!...... Claude Oscar Monet's 'Starry Nights' comes to mind..........LOL!! Vincent van Gogh also did a 'Starry Night' painting, so Vinnie or Oscar could work too!!! Hahaha!!! 

New possibilities..........names of paintings??????????


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Perhaps:

Suit and Tie - call name JT


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

Painter is an amazing call name. There's a series of books with a protagonist named Painter Crowe that I liked very much.

Edited to add that I missed the fact that you didn't like the call name Painter. 

Have you considered finding a call name that you like first? I think that is actually much much easier than the reverse.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks everyone. It's such a tough decision. I currently working on both call names and show/registered names in conjunction so I have lists of not related call names and not related show names.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

SO bumping this up. I messaged my breeder to ask if she had any needs or preferences in a show/registered name and she is open to anything. She did suggest I could look at a name related to Suspense as that is the father's show name, if I was having trouble thinking of a name.
I'm still leaning towards a couple names I already thought of, but I thought I'd give it a go to find a name relating to Suspense. So far I have come up pretty much totally dry. The only thing I can think of is to do something with suspended, which is sorta similar. Possibly do "suspended in the stars' but not sure. 
Anyone with any ideas?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Here's a few...........Don't know if you are precedeing the name of the Kennel..........
Kennel name ...Don't Keep Me In Suspense
Kennel name...My Dramatic Suspense
Kennel name...Suspense Is In The Room
Kennel name...Darkness Brings Suspense
Kennel name...Expectations Of Suspense


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

Are you still into calling him Mr. Darcy?

_Kennel Name's_ Romantic Suspense (don't know if Jane Austen is technically in this genre)
_Kennel Name's_ Pride and Suspense
_Kennel Name's_ Suspense and Sensibility <--I like this one the best.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys! I like a few of those! I'm not sure if they beat the couple names I really liked before but I think I need to sit on them some more!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

So as an update on this. I now have his Show/registered name with will be Kennel Name's Suspended (to match his sire's show name Suspense) I would have liked to put something like Suspended Light or something but realized that I am just too limited in the number of characters I have to work with!
However the list for the stupid call name keeps growing then shrinking then growing then shrinking!! I've never had such a hard time choosing a name before, but then again I have never had to wait this long before so I haven't had as much time to think on each possibility and keep searching! Part of the time I think I've got it, part of the time I'm looking for new possibilities, and part of the time I'm trying not to add anymore names to the list!

Currently the list sits at 
Declan 
Asher (I've played around with different words including Ash, like Ashlan but the ones I like are apparently girl's names haha)
*The above 2 have been on the list the longest*

Cinna (which I'm leaning away from)
Labyrinth
Tallis (it's a last name off of a movie, sounds a bit feminine)
Intrigue

I guess I should remove the 2 that I am leaning away from or that I think sound feminine. Then I would only have 4 names left on the list. I also think that Labyrinth is maybe a little hard to say sometimes. Maybe I should take that off too, but I like that it's unique. Sigh


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow, I think I just chose. I was about to write a list for the things I need to remember to bring when I go get him and I started to write

Things I need to bring when I go get Asher.

So, I guess Asher it is!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh I like that!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks! I told the vet when I made his appointment that that's what his name was so I couldn't back out of it haha! Trying not to think on it anymore! I plan to get some towels for grooming and have them embroidered "Prince Asher" with a gold crown haha. Gonna be a spoiled boy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You are funny on the embroidered towels. My thing is matching leash and collar sets. I think if I started getting embroidered towels for washing dogs, BF would take Peeves and run far far away for thinking I had really gone off the deep end. But when you decide on a name and it fits it is all for the good.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks. The towels aren't really for washing. Since he's a show dog you usually put one on the growling table and have a couple rolled up for the head to rest on, so not really drying off towels!


----------

